# Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???



## Paddy1977 (21. Februar 2013)

Klar, Karpfen, Schleie etc kann man verspeisen.

Rotaugen, Rotfeder als KöFi nehmen.

Aber was macht Ihr mit Brassen, Döbeln, Barben etc etc???

Die sind ja nahezu nicht essbar...betreibt Ihr da c+r oder was macht Ihr mit gefangenen -Unterfischen-?

LG
Paddy#h


----------



## Windelwilli (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

Fast ausschließlich C+R.
Und da ist es auch mal ganz recht, wenn sich so ein Fischi 
schon vor dem Landen selbst wieder befreien kann


----------



## smithie (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



> Aber was macht Ihr mit Brassen, Döbeln, Barben etc etc???





> kann man verspeisen.


;-)))


----------



## antonio (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> Klar, Karpfen, Schleie etc kann man verspeisen.
> 
> Rotaugen, Rotfeder als KöFi nehmen.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## siloaffe (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

Zuerst habe ich mal 2 Fragen. 

1. Warum sollen Barben nicht essbar sein? 
Das ist der Einzige Weißfisch den ich ab und an mal zum Essen einlade

2. Was zur Hölle sind "Unterfische"

|kopfkrat#c


----------



## Paddy1977 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



antonio schrieb:


> antonio



naja aber wie? das essen ist doch eine Geduldprobe oder nicht? Gräten bis nach meppen... oder wie verarbeitet Ihr die Biester?

Lt. Wikipedia sollen Barben nahezu unessbar sein. Der Rogen verursacht kotzerei und das umgebende Bauschfleisch auch... naja interessiert mich nur. daher die blöde frage.#h


----------



## Gondoschir (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

Bei mir kommt es sogar vor, dass ich gezielt auf Fische angel, die ich nicht gebrauchen kann.
Die kommen dann in den Eimer eines osteuroäischen Nachbarn.
Ich habe dann zwar keinen Fisch, aber dafür mal wieder in angenehmer Gesellschaft geangelt. #h


----------



## Honeyball (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

Paddy1977, mit Deiner Frage hier stellst Du (bewusst oder unbewusst) viele Anglerkollegen an den Pranger.
Da nach Auffassung des Bundesverbands und seiner neuen Präsidentin es unumgänglich nötig ist, gnadenlos jeden gefangenen Fisch, der nicht gerade geschont oder untermaßig ist, abzuknüppeln und der Verwertung (Nahrung) zuzuführen, kann Deine Frage eigentlich nur lauten:

Esst ihr diese Fische selbst oder gebt ihr sie an andere (Katze, böser Nachbar, Schwiegermutter, ...) ab. :m

Ich weise ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass jeder, der gelegentlich Fische releast, sich in die Gefahr einer möglichen Strafverfolgung begibt, wenn er dies hier offen und für alle Welt auf Ewigkeiten nachlesbar zugibt. |rolleyes


----------



## Paddy1977 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Zuerst habe ich mal 2 Fragen.
> 
> 1. Warum sollen Barben nicht essbar sein?
> Das ist der Einzige Weißfisch den ich ab und an mal zum Essen einlade
> ...



|supergri meine damit vom geschmack her jenseits des genusses von hecht oder zanderfilet...


----------



## Paddy1977 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Paddy1977, mit Deiner Frage hier stellst Du (bewusst oder unbewusst) viele Anglerkollegen an den Pranger.
> Da nach Auffassung des Bundesverbands und seiner neuen Präsidentin es unumgänglich nötig ist, gnadenlos jeden gefangenen Fisch, der nicht gerade geschont oder untermaßig ist, abzuknüppeln und der Verwertung (Nahrung) zuzuführen, kann Deine Frage eigentlich nur lauten:
> 
> Esst ihr diese Fische selbst oder gebt ihr sie an andere (Katze, böser Nachbar, Schwiegermutter, ...) ab. :m
> ...



das wollte ich so natürlich nicht... dann reißen die fische eben vor der landung ab.|kopfkrat


----------



## Justsu (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

Nahezu nicht essbar ist zumindest auf Brassen bezogen ziemlicher Quatsch (mit Döbeln und Barben habe ich keine Erfahrung)! 

Tatsächlich haben Brassen ein durchaus delikates Fleisch und es gibt genug Möglichkeiten den vielen Gräten aus dem Weg zu gehen: Fischfrikadellen, sauer einlegen nach Bratheringsart, Fischwurst, usw... Einfach mal googeln oder hier im Forum suchen! 

Bei großen Brassen ist das mit den Gräten auch nicht mehr so schlimm, diese sind geräuchert eine Delikatesse! Und aus kleineren geräucherten kann man eine Räucherfischcreme als Brotaufstrich machen - köstlich! 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## hf22 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

Für ne geräucherte Brasse lasse ich jede Forelle links liegen. Rotauge gebraten, lecker.

Wer den Brassen nicht ehrt, ist den Zander nicht wehrt.

MFG


----------



## Honeyball (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

Das dachte ich mir, dass Du das nicht wolltest und wirklich aus Interesse fragst, aber leider sind die Zeiten in diesem unseren Land genau so, und -was ich noch viel schlimmer finde- die meisten Angler unterstützen genau dieses auch noch durch ihre Mitgliedsbeiträge statt sich dagegen aufzulehnen. #c


----------



## Lommel (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> Aber was macht Ihr mit Brassen, Döbeln, Barben etc etc???
> 
> Die sind ja nahezu nicht essbar...betreibt Ihr da c+r oder was macht Ihr mit gefangenen -Unterfischen-?
> 
> ...


 
Smoere broed, smoere broed, roemm poemm poemm poemm.

Heute zeige ich euch lecker Fischfrikadelle.

Man nehme eine Brasse, Senf und... halt bleib stehen du Brasse in den Fleischwolf mit dir|supergri


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

Räuchert mal eine große Brasse und ein paar Satzforellen.
Ich weiß ganz genau welches Fleisch ich bevorzuge. Ich
liebe geräucherte Brasse. :l


----------



## Andal (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> was macht Ihr mit gefangenen -*Unterfischen*-?



Dafür verleihe ich dir den Titel *Unterangler*!


----------



## Gondoschir (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> die meisten Angler unterstützen genau dieses auch noch durch ihre Mitgliedsbeiträge



Ich nicht... :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

Schonmal Rotauge oder Rotfeder gegessen? Geschmacklich sind die sehr sehr gut, meiner Ansicht nach sogar besser als Zander. Brasse gebraten esse ich auch, aber nur etwas da mir von größereren Mengen irgendwie etwas mulmig wird. Mag sein das es daran liegt das ich fast nur welche mit 50cm+ fange und das Fleisch dann allgemein etwas schlechter ist (?) Geräuchert habe ich Brasse leider noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Purist (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> Rotaugen, Rotfeder als KöFi nehmen.



Rotfedern als Köderfisch? Bitte nur dort, wo sie zahlreich vorkommen..
Beide taugen in kapitaler Form durchaus als Fischgericht und schmecken auch.



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> Aber was macht Ihr mit Brassen, Döbeln, Barben etc etc???



Döbel und Brassen lassen sich sehr gut futtern, Rezepte und Methoden zur Zubereitung gibt's genug und schmecken tun die auch. Generell lässt sich alles auf den Grill schmeissen (in Alufolie mit Knoblauch/Kräutern/Zitronensaft evtl etwas Butter), mit den gleichen Zutaten ins Backrohr schieben, Räuchern oder auf die Pfanne, Grätenreiches wie Brassen oder Barben dann als Frikadelle.




Paddy1977 schrieb:


> Die sind ja nahezu nicht essbar...betreibt Ihr da c+r oder was macht Ihr mit gefangenen -Unterfischen-?



Jeder Fisch ist eßbar und deine "Überfische" schmecken noch  nicht einmal unbedingt besser. Übrigens: Tolles Vokabular, in welcher braunen Ecke lernt man so einen Unsinn?


----------



## Paddy1977 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Justsu schrieb:


> Nahezu nicht essbar ist zumindest auf Brassen bezogen ziemlicher Quatsch (mit Döbeln und Barben habe ich keine Erfahrung)!
> 
> Tatsächlich haben Brassen ein durchaus delikates Fleisch und es gibt genug Möglichkeiten den vielen Gräten aus dem Weg zu gehen: Fischfrikadellen, sauer einlegen nach Bratheringsart, Fischwurst, usw... Einfach mal googeln oder hier im Forum suchen!
> 
> ...



cool, wieder was gelernt... dachte nicht, dass brassen sooo lecker ist. hatte mal ans kind einen gegessen, aber kann mich daran nicht erinnern. aber ich lebe ja noch.

also kann man brassen denn schon so ab 2 pfund gut räuchern? muss ich mal probieren.

rotaugen sollen auch nicht soooo ekelig sein oder?#h


----------



## Slick (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

Ich mach so was draus.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=196676&d=1359415062

Mir ist z.B. ein Rotauge oder Brasse lieber als ein Zander oder Hecht,weil sie mehr Eigengeschmack haben.


----------



## Paddy1977 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Lommel schrieb:


> Smoere broed, smoere broed, roemm poemm poemm poemm.
> 
> Heute zeige ich euch lecker Fischfrikadelle.
> 
> Man nehme eine Brasse, Senf und... halt bleib stehen du Brasse in den Fleischwolf mit dir|supergri



aber geschuppt und ausgenommen werden die schon vorher oder???;+ nicht das jemand denkt, dass ist Pferd!!! haa haa


----------



## Paddy1977 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Purist schrieb:


> Jeder Fisch ist eßbar und deine "Überfische" schmecken noch  nicht einmal unbedingt besser. Übrigens: Tolles Vokabular, in welcher braunen Ecke lernt man so einen Unsinn?



man man man, als deutscher muss man sich wieder für JEDES wort rechtfertigen!!! ich meine es lediglich vom geschmack her... zander und hecht findet man eben öfter an der ladentheke als brassen....#q toll das man sich auch noch 70 Jahre nach WII noch wegen so einem müll rechtfertigen muss und in die -braune- ecke gedrängt wird.... -gas- heisst auch noch -gas- und wurde nicht umbenannt.


----------



## Andal (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> man man man, als deutscher muss man sich wieder für JEDES wort rechtfertigen!!!



Wenn du dir dessen schon bewußt bist, warum dann die sinnlose Provokation?


----------



## Paddy1977 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Ich nicht... :m



schwarzangler....enttarnt!!!|supergri


----------



## Paddy1977 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn du dir dessen schon bewußt bist, warum dann die sinnlose Provokation?



weil ich beim schreiben gar nicht an provokation dachte...sondern meinte es als -pointe-

aber ist klar, dass man gleich wieder als -rechts- oder -braun- bezeichnet wird. ändern tue ich es nicht. soll jeder denken oder es aufnehmen wie er will...

wenn ich als MA bei den stadtwerken den kd frage, ob er rohr xy zur vergasung nimmt sagt er auch nicht, ich sei rechts----#q


----------



## Jockel13883 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

Brassen sind wirklich super für Fischfrikadellen, da mit wenig Aufwand in großer Menge zu fangen und auch noch so groß, dass ordentlich Filet dran ist. Ich hab letztens 120 Fischfrikadellen in einer Aktion zubereitet. Das tolle ist, dass man die quasi als "convenient food" einfrieren kann. Die frieren nicht zusammen und sind so einzeln entnehmbar.


----------



## Paddy1977 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn du dir dessen schon bewußt bist, warum dann die sinnlose Provokation?



offtoppic: dann darf es auch KEINE diskussion Threads geben über c+r (diese gibt es genug).

denn c+r verstösst offiziell gegen geltendes recht. mein ausdruck nicht.

nun bitte wieder dem thema zuwenden. dankeeee#h


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

So etwas hier schmeckt mir von der Plötze fast noch besser, als vom Hering.
Von großen Brassen wird nur das Rückenfilet geräuchert - welch ein Genuss. Aus dem Rest wird dann so etwas  oder so etwas zubereitet - scheixx was auf McFish, den wirst Du dann nie wieder beim *M*otorad *C*lub Donalds bestellen.

Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen, mit diesem Teil arbeiten zu dürfen. Was dabei rauskam, war ein absoluter Genuß. Die Gräten kann man auch mit nem scharfen Messer und viel Geduld schneiden.


----------



## Paddy1977 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Jockel13883 schrieb:


> Brassen sind wirklich super für Fischfrikadellen, da mit wenig Aufwand in großer Menge zu fangen und auch noch so groß, dass ordentlich Filet dran ist. Ich hab letztens 120 Fischfrikadellen in einer Aktion zubereitet. Das tolle ist, dass man die quasi als "convenient food" einfrieren kann. Die frieren nicht zusammen und sind so einzeln entnehmbar.



werde ich mal versuchen. danke.

kann man dann auch zwischen nen brötchen legen und gut ist oder?

aber ist das filetieren nicht ne fummelarbeit bei der dicke eines bierdeckels?


----------



## Gondoschir (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> wenn ich als MA bei den stadtwerken den kd frage, ob er rohr xy zur vergasung nimmt sagt er auch nicht, ich sei rechts----#q



Der Auslass für die Vergasung befindet sich etwas weiter hinter dem Rohr... 
Das solltest Du eigentlich wissen...


----------



## Gondoschir (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> schwarzangler....enttarnt!!!|supergri



"enttarnt" heißt nicht "erwischt"...


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

Also wenn bei uns mal wieder ein Vereinsangeln ansteht dann hohlt sich der bei uns ansitzenden huskyzüchter die Tiere. Der gibt die prozentual seinen futter für seine hunde zu . wenn ich für mich mal allein stippe und gut fange dann werden sie eingefroren bis ich so 50-60 kilo zusammen habe und dannwerden Fischbuletten draus gemacht . Darunter fang ich erst garnicht an. Natürlich bekommen auch Verwante und freunde mal fisch von mir ( nur geschenkt nicht verkauft wie das so einige machen) .Mein Cousin ist jäger der nimmt die auch gerne . Ich war schon zweimal mit dabei wenn aus dem eimer Fisch eine stramme Wildsau " wird". Hinlegen und schon etwas später in der nacht machte es bumm als sich die Schweine über die fische hermachten. Achja beim Spinnfischen setzte ich fast alles zurück , nehme hier nur mit was sich echt schwer verletzt hat., wenn es mal zu tief den köder inhaliert hat.:m


----------



## siloaffe (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> Lt. Wikipedia sollen Barben nahezu unessbar sein. Der Rogen verursacht  kotzerei und das umgebende Bauschfleisch auch... naja interessiert mich  nur. daher die blöde frage.#h




Dann solltest du nochmal genau nachlesen/denken. 

Die Barbe laicht Mai/Juni also brauchst du dir von ca August bis Februar  kaum Sorgen zu machen, Bei Milchnern ists noch einfacher die haben  keinen Rogen... 

Aber davon abgesehen flutschen mir die Laichprallen Fische eh immer durch die Finger|rolleyes 
obs an der runderen Form liegt#c


----------



## Paddy1977 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Der Auslass für die Vergasung befindet sich etwas weiter hinter dem Rohr...
> Das solltest Du eigentlich wissen...



sorry ich bezog mich auch auf den begriff.....als solchen. da beschimpfen mich die kd auch nicht.|wavey:


----------



## Paddy1977 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Dann solltest du nochmal genau nachlesen/denken.
> 
> Die Barbe laicht Mai/Juni also brauchst du dir von ca August bis Februar  kaum Sorgen zu machen, Bei Milchnern ists noch einfacher die haben  keinen Rogen...
> 
> ...



lool, oder die keschermaschen sind zu groß#6


----------



## Chondro-Dreams (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Andal schrieb:


> Dafür verleihe ich dir den Titel *Unterangler*!


 

So ist es !!!  Aber mit rechts hat das mal gatnichts zutuen diese unterstellung ist doch auch nur blödsinn....

lg


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

Dieses Problem besteht für mich nicht.

Ich esse keinen Fisch, in keiner Form oder Art. Wenn mich jemand aus dem Bekanntenkreis fragt, ob ich ihm mal einen Fisch mitbringen kann, oder andere Angler meinen Fang gerne haben möchten, bekommen sie den. 

Würde ich in Bayern leben, so würde ich meinen Fang natürlich gesetzeskonform abschlagen und vor die Türe des Verbandspräsidenten stellen, zur gefälligen Verwertung. 

In Zukunft werde ich ihn dann aber eher per Post an Frau Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan schicken.


----------



## Gondoschir (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In Zukunft werde ich ihn dann aber eher per Post an Frau Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan schicken.



Na wenn das mal nicht ne Idee ist... #6
Wenn wir das alle für 4 Wochen durchziehen, hat sich das mit der Entnahmepflicht bald erledigt... :vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

Das hier Leute die "rechten-Keule" auspacken müssen ist auch wieder typisch Deutsch. Das gibt wohl kein Land auf der Welt, wo sich die Leute so dermassen selber hassen wie hier. Naja, freut euch, bald gibts und nichtmehr. :m

Ich nehme mit, was ich verwerten kann und setze zurück, was ich nicht verwerten kann. Dabei kann ich lediglich nen paar Mefos und Dorsche, sowie mal nen Aal und Zander und unsere Besatzforellen verwerten. 

Angel aber auch gerne auf Weissfische, Karpfen, Graser, Barsche, Hechte und Störe...

Und mir ist das völlig egal, was sich unsere Verbände, Politiker und "Naturschutzverbände" als Repressalien für die pöhsen nicht-alles-Verwerter ausdenken. Ich mache genau so weiter. Und wenn ich ins Gulag muss, weil ich ne Rotfeder releast habe, dann soll es so ein. #q


----------



## Windelwilli (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und mir ist das völlig egal, was sich unsere Verbände, Politiker und "Naturschutzverbände" als Repressalien für die pöhsen nicht-alles-Verwerter ausdenken. Ich mache genau so weiter. Und wenn ich ins Gulag muss, weil ich ne Rotfeder releast habe, dann soll es so ein. #q


 
|good: Bruder im Geiste!


----------



## Paddy1977 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Achja beim Spinnfischen setzte ich fast alles zurück , nehme hier nur mit was sich echt schwer verletzt hat., wenn es mal zu tief den köder inhaliert hat.:m



du meinst, die fische springen ins wasser ausversehen nachdem der haken weg ist? grins.


----------



## Lommel (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dieses Problem besteht für mich nicht.
> 
> Ich esse keinen Fisch, in keiner Form oder Art. Wenn mich jemand aus dem Bekanntenkreis fragt, ob ich ihm mal einen Fisch mitbringen kann, oder andere Angler meinen Fang gerne haben möchten, bekommen sie den.
> 
> ...


 
Der Name hat aber auch was von Loriot.

Frau Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan. Ja Herr Müller-Lüdenscheid.
Die Ente kommt ins Wasser...Ich meine der Fisch kommt in den Topf.|supergri


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

@ Paddy . Wie , du fischst mit einem Haken an deiner Schnur? Doppelgrins.:m


----------



## Paddy1977 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und mir ist das völlig egal, was sich unsere Verbände, Politiker und "Naturschutzverbände" als Repressalien für die pöhsen nicht-alles-Verwerter ausdenken. Ich mache genau so weiter. Und wenn ich ins Gulag muss, weil ich ne Rotfeder releast habe, dann soll es so ein. #q



habe mich mal reingelesen i.d. unterlagen schonzeiten und schonmaße etc.

ist es allen ernstes so, dass ich selbst tote und schwer verletzte fische zurücksetzen MUSS?

das ist doch ein witz:r


----------



## Paddy1977 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> @ Paddy . Wie , du fischst mit einem Haken an deiner Schnur? Doppelgrins.:m



nee nee mit ner schnur am haken...oder doch umgekehrt?!|kopfkrat


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich weise ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass jeder, der gelegentlich Fische releast, sich in die Gefahr einer möglichen Strafverfolgung begibt, wenn er dies hier offen und für alle Welt auf Ewigkeiten nachlesbar zugibt. |rolleyes


 
Nein, das tut er nicht, wenn er den Fisch unbeabsichtigt als Beifang an der Angel hatte. Er handelt dann in völliger Übereinstimmung mit dem Tierschutzgesetz.

Ich habe das in Bayern schon zig Mal vor den Augen der Fischereiaufseher gemacht: Auf Brasse gefischt und eine Barbe drangehabt. Esse ich nicht, wandert also zurück.

Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh daraus: Der Fischereiaufseher, der einen Angler zum Töten eines Fische zwingt, ohne dass dieser eine Verwertungsabsicht hat, macht sich der Nötigung zum Begehen einer Strafttat (gegen das Tierschutzgesetz) schuldig. So ein Experte hätte von mir schneller eine Anzeige am Hals, als er ein Auto wieder zu Hause abgestellt hätte.

Und wer mein Fangbuch sieht wird sich schwer tun, mich als C&Rler abzustempeln.


----------



## Windelwilli (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> habe mich mal reingelesen i.d. unterlagen schonzeiten und schonmaße etc.
> 
> ist es allen ernstes so, dass ich selbst tote und schwer verletzte fische zurücksetzen MUSS?
> 
> das ist doch ein witz:r


 
Naja, bei Schonzeiten und -Maßen macht das schon Sinn.
Damit entfällt jeglicher Interpretationsspielraum, wann ein Fisch verletzt/Tot ist.


----------



## Gondoschir (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mit, was ich verwerten kann und setze zurück, was ich nicht verwerten kann.



Und was machste damit??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

@ Gondoschir, ist doch ganz klar!

Schnitzel Wiener Art. Was denn sonst?


----------



## Lommel (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Und was machste damit??? |kopfkrat


 
Ich schmeiss mich wech...Schweine im Weltall äh Vereinsteich

 Geil


----------



## antonio (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nein, das tut er nicht, wenn er den Fisch unbeabsichtigt als Beifang an der Angel hatte. Er handelt dann in völliger Übereinstimmung mit dem Tierschutzgesetz.
> 
> Ich habe das in Bayern schon zig Mal vor den Augen der Fischereiaufseher gemacht: Auf Brasse gefischt und eine Barbe drangehabt. Esse ich nicht, wandert also zurück.
> 
> ...



damit verstößt du in bayern gegen das fischereigesetz und wenn du nicht verwerten kannst/willst, dann darfst du in bayern gar nicht erst angeln.
und nicht nur essen ist eine sinnvolle verwertung.

antonio


----------



## ayron (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

Ich glaub es ist einfach ne frage, wie gern man Fisch mag......

Ein Kumpel von mir isst zum Beispiel Brassen mit Salz, Pfeffer und Zitrone.
Auch von Barben war er ganz Begeistert!#c

Mich pers. könnte man damit Jagen, denn selbst bei Zander verzichte ich gerne auf nen Nachschlag


----------



## Gondoschir (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



ayron schrieb:


> Ich glaub es ist einfach ne frage, wie gern man Fisch mag......



Ich glaube es ist einfach die Frage, welchen Fisch man vor der Haustür hat...
Forelle oder Barbe ist für mich schon langweilig, weil ich die jeden Tag haben kann.
Für Dorsch oder Stint würde ich fast schon sterben.
Das dürften die Angelkollegen aus dem Norden schon wieder anders sehen... |kopfkrat


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



antonio schrieb:


> damit verstößt du in bayern gegen das fischereigesetz


 
Das Tierschutzgesetz ist übergeordnet.



antonio schrieb:


> wenn du nicht verwerten kannst/willst, dann darfst du in bayern gar nicht erst angeln.


 
Das steht wo? Bitte zitieren.



antonio schrieb:


> und nicht nur essen ist eine sinnvolle verwertung.


 
Verkauf ist verboten, meine Wellensittiche fressen keinen Fisch, Komposthaufen habe ich nicht (und wäre auch keine sinnvolle Verwertung einer Barbe)


Wir sprechen hier von Beifang. Diese Argumentation zieht natürlich nicht, wenn man beim Karpfenangeln einen 35er dran bekommt, aber eigentlich einen 50er fangen wollte. Dann müsste man entsprechend dem Abknüppelgesetz tatsächlich den Fisch entnehmen, auch wenn er klapperdürr ist.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist einfach die Frage, welchen Fisch man vor der Haustür hat...
> Forelle oder Barbe ist für mich schon langweilig, weil ich die jeden Tag haben kann.
> Für Dorsch oder Stint würde ich fast schon sterben.
> Das dürften die Angelkollegen aus dem Norden schon wieder anders sehen... |kopfkrat



Du hast es Begriffen!

Grade hier in SH sitzt der Verband mit seinen Jüngern direkt an der Küste und können dort die klassischen Kochtopffische beangeln. Das es auch Leute gibt, die solche Möglichkeiten nicht haben und gerne auf andere Fische angeln, begreifen die nicht. So ist es natürlich leicht, das Kochtopfangeln zu propagieren.


----------



## Kretzer83 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> Klar, Karpfen, Schleie etc kann man verspeisen.
> 
> Rotaugen, Rotfeder als KöFi nehmen.
> 
> ...


erst mal Knüppel druff, dann wird überlegt. :m

Die drei von dir genannten Fische sind meiner Meinung nach exzelente Speisefische, nur an den Kochkünsten und den Umgang mit Gräten mangelt es anscheinend häufig.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



ayron schrieb:


> Ich glaub es ist einfach ne frage, wie gern man Fisch mag......
> 
> Ein Kumpel von mir isst zum Beispiel Brassen mit Salz, Pfeffer und Zitrone.
> Auch von Barben war er ganz Begeistert!#c
> ...


 
Brasse befische ich gezielt. Interessant sind Exemplare über 40cm. Filetieren, schröpfen, Räuchern und dann mit Butter vermengt pürieren. Grünzeug dran und rauf auf's Brot.

Dazu ein Bier und zum Essen in den Garten gesetzt. Genial!!! :l


----------



## Gondoschir (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dazu ein Bier und zum Essen in den Garten gesetzt. Genial!!! :l


Wenn ich DAS jetzt mache, lassen mich meine Nachbarn einweisen... |kopfkrat


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Wenn ich DAS jetzt mache, lassen mich meine Nachbarn einweisen... |kopfkrat


 
Die Sache scheitert derzeit erst mal an den noch dösenden Brassen ...

Ausrüstung steht fertig im Keller, Räuchermehl habe ich gestern geholt, jetzt fehlt nur noch Beißwetter.


----------



## Franky (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

Brassen, Rotaugen etc. (je mehr Arten, desto schmackofatz ) kommen durch den Wolf und landen in Frikadellenform über Pfanne auf Teller! Dazu leckeren Kartoffelsalat und im Zweifel 'ne "leichte" Remouladensauce........... ********, ich kriege Hunger!!!
Dem Gondo kann ich übrigens nachfühlen.... Ich wurde für "bekloppt" erklärt, als ich meinen Plan vom Angrillen vor 2 Wochen ausplauderte.... #d#t#c
Alles Weicheier!


----------



## Paddy1977 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

langsam werde ich auch neugierig auf geräucherten klodeckel....toll ey. liegt vllt daran das ich auf arbeit sitze und hungrig habe...


----------



## wolf86 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

die beste verwertung ist das fischpflanzerl 


brachsen als fischpflanzl sind mir lieber wie jedes zanderfilet. 

Brachse, Hecht, Schleie, Zander und Aal haben soweit Bedarf für mich oder Kumpels bei Maßigkeit eher schlechte Chancen, wobei hier immer kurzfristig entschieden wird, wie mit dem Fang verfahren wird.

Rotfedern/Augen gibts bei uns massig, also sprechen wir hier über Köfi Nr. 1. 

Karpfen sind bei mir nur ab und zu Beifang an der Feeder. Gezielt auf Karpfen brauch ich nicht, habe selbst Karpfenweiher und wenn mich mal geräucherter Karpfen drückt, fang ich mir halt einen. Doch wie gesagt angle gern auf Brachsen, da ich Fischpflanzl am liebsten mag.

Ich esse gern Fisch, geh angeln um frischen Fisch mitzunehmen, dennoch ist bei mir das Verhältnis Entnahme/aus den Händen rutschen so ca. 30/70

Aitel kenn ich vom Geschmack noch nicht, fang zwar im frühjahr immer genug, jedoch noch nicht an verwertung gedacht. sind die gut?

mfg


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



wolf86 schrieb:


> Aitel kenn ich vom Geschmack noch nicht, fang zwar im frühjahr immer genug, jedoch noch nicht an verwertung gedacht. sind die gut?


 
Die treffendste Beschreibung, die ich mal gehört habe: "Mehlpampe mit Stecknadeln". 

Diese Kollegen kommen mir nicht auf den Tisch, sondern wieder ins Wasser.


----------



## thanatos (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

Warum müssen wir uns immer um die simpelsten Dinge so fetzen?
Eigendlich ist es doch ganz einfach ,Fische die ich nicht haben will beangle 
ich erst gar nicht.Zum Glück sind ja die Geschmäcker  verschieden und
wer Fischfrikadellen mag soll doch....Beim Gemeinschaftsangeln ist bei 
uns der Veranstalter für die Verwertung zuständig ,hat bisher meistens geklappt.Wenn mal trotzdem was unerwünschtes beißt ,soll es doch möglichst 
unbeschadet wieder weiter schwimmen ,muß ich doch nicht jedem der was
dagegen hat auf die Nase binden.


----------



## Gondoschir (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



thanatos schrieb:


> Warum müssen wir uns immer um die simpelsten Dinge so fetzen?



Stell dir mal vor es wäre nicht so...
Dann bräuchte man hier nur alle 3 Wochen mal reingucken... :m


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

Die Sache ist doch ganz einfach:
Es gibt nunmal grundsätzlich zwei Möglichkeiten zu verfahren:
1. Man verwertet die Fische
oder
2. Man hat ein Geschicklichkeitsproblem(Motorikstörung,Tick, Wahrnehmungs- oder Koordinationsstörungen...) und die Fische flutschen einem beim Abhaken aus den Händen.

Davon ab, gibt es eben Leute, die grundsätzlich keinen Fisch mögen/essen und welche die eben sehr wohl Fisch auf dem Teller mögen.

Letzteren sei gesagt: "Wenn ihr einen bestimmten Fisch nicht mögt, liegt es in über 90% der Fälle daran, dass ihr ihn bloß noch nicht in einer schmackhaften Zubereitungsart kennen gelernt habt. In der Regel ist nicht die Fischart, sondern deren Zubereitung das Problem, ganz sicher!!!"


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Letzteren sei gesagt: "Wenn ihr einen bestimmten Fisch nicht mögt, liegt es in über 90% der Fälle daran, dass ihr ihn bloß noch nicht in einer schmackhaften Zubereitungsart kennen gelernt habt. In der Regel ist nicht die Fischart, sondern deren Zubereitung das Problem, ganz sicher!!!"




DAS hab ich einem früheren Nachbarn(ebenfalls Angler)auch mal gepredigt,ihn auch öfter eingeladen mal Fänge gemeinsam zu verwerten...bis er dann tatsächlich anrief..yepp,passt..komm vorbei.Karpfen?Fein...machen wir Puszta Karpfen im Römertopf.


Der Karpfen hatte ca. 30 Pfd ,war eher was für eine Kinderbadewanne als einen Römertopf.Und in der Küche sah es anschl.aus, als ob dort Hannibal Lecter seine Meisterprüfung abgelegt hätte.|supergri

Aber lecker wars...|rolleyes


----------



## Andal (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

Des Fishermans friend meint dazu:

"Schmeckt der Fisch nicht, bist du ein mieser Koch!"


----------



## Paddy1977 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

als ich damals meine fischereischeinprüfung hatte, sagte der lehrgangsleiter wortwörtlich:

zitat: ich betreibe selbst auch c+r, ich muss es nur rechtfertigen können. wenn ich einen 40 pfund spiegler fange und ich ihn nicht verwerten kann, lasse ich ihn frei. 

er war selbst pro C+R und hat es an uns weitergetragen. wir sollen es nur gut rechtfertigen vor einem aufseher... er hatte mehrmals klagen am hals, konnte diese aber immer abwenden. name nenne ich nicht, aber er macht in uetersen den fischereischeinlehrgang in dem gebäude der jugendgruppe (-;

viel dämlicher wäre es kapitale zu entnehmen, wo man probleme mit der verwertung hat.

also selbst leutz, die gut stehen mit dem Landesportfischerverband und sich im vorstand es ansässigen anglervereines befinden, verstoßen gegen gesetze, stehen aber dazu und rechtfertigen es.


----------



## Gondoschir (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> und sich im vorstand es ansässigen anglervereines befinden, verstoßen gegen gesetze



Was erwartest Du von einem Land, wo sich selbst der Justizminister blau hinters Steuer setzt, weil ER das Gesetz ist???
Du denkst ernsthaft, dass sich ein 70-jähriger Vorstandsvorsitzender nehmen lässt, mit lebenden Köderfisch zu angeln?
Du denkst ernsthaft, dass einer seiner Untertanen... ähhhmmm... Fischereiaufseher ihn, den großen Boss kontrolliert und ihn bittet, zwecks Kontrolle seine Montage aus dem Wasser zu holen??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Paddy1977 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Was erwartest Du von einem Land, wo sich selbst der Justizminister blau hinters Steuer setzt, weil ER das Gesetz ist???
> Du denkst ernsthaft, dass sich ein 70-jähriger Vorstandsvorsitzender nehmen lässt, mit lebenden Köderfisch zu angeln?
> Du denkst ernsthaft, dass einer seiner Untertanen... ähhhmmm... Fischereiaufseher ihn, den großen Boss kontrolliert und ihn bittet, zwecks Kontrolle seine Montage aus dem Wasser zu holen??? |kopfkrat



#d nee glaube ich nicht. aber mehrere anzeigen hatte er schon. allerdings nicht von den aufsehern sondern von neidischen mitanglern.

mit lebenden köfi habe ich bei -anderen-:q schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.

du ja?;+


----------



## Mannheimer (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

Also generell ist man ja, bei den meisten Arten, dazu verpflichtet gefangene Fische zu entnehmen.
Ich halte mich da auch dran, aber meist sind die Fische so rutschig, dass sie mir immer aus der Hand fliegen. 
Irgendwie kann ich die einfach nicht gescheit festhalten und dann landen sie wohl oder übel im Wasser.

Soll mir mal jemand gegenteiliges beweisen.

Komischerweiße flutschen die Forellen am Forellenpuff nicht aus der Hand, muss wohl an der Züchtung mit Antirutsch-Formel liegen.

LG Chris


----------



## Gondoschir (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> mit lebenden köfi habe ich bei -anderen-:q schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.
> 
> du ja?;+



Nein, ich schreibe das hier nicht öffentlich... #d


----------



## Paddy1977 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Nein, ich schreibe das hier nicht öffentlich... #d



manchmal sind das vllt auch zombie köderfische (The walking Dead-Fish)!!!

die macht man zwar tot, werden aber plötzlich und ohne grund lebendig... natürlich nicht bei mir am vereingewässer.#h


----------



## Gondoschir (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> manchmal sind das vllt auch zombie köderfische (The walking Dead-Fish)!!!
> 
> die macht man zwar tot, werden aber plötzlich und ohne grund lebendig... natürlich nicht bei mir am vereingewässer.#h



Sowas gibt es wirklich... |bla:
Mein Arbeitskollege hat mal nen Zander gefangen und gleich ausgenommen. Plötzlich schlägt der noch 2-3 mal mit der Schwanzflosse und er war wieder im Wasser verschwunden. 
Mein Arbeitskollege wirft ihm den Kopf nach und ruft: "Du hast was vergessen... Du weißt doch garnicht wohin..."


----------



## Paddy1977 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es wirklich... |bla:
> Mein Arbeitskollege hat mal nen Zander gefangen und gleich ausgenommen. Plötzlich schlägt der noch 2-3 mal mit der Schwanzflosse und er war wieder im Wasser verschwunden.
> Mein Arbeitskollege wirft ihm den Kopf nach und ruft: "Du hast was vergessen... Du weißt doch garnicht wohin..."



#6der war geil.... bin gespannt wer nun den kopflosen zander fängt...

bei den hechten habe ich das auch, das ich die abschlage und absteche und diese noch freudestrahlend in der badewanne schwimmen...

manchmal schlägt beim ausnehmen sogar noch das herz. mega-krass. und ich angele schon seid jahren und weiss eigentlich wie man absticht. kann mir nur denken, dass das messer seitlich am herz vorbeirutscht, etc.;+

voll die zombieviecher. wobei wir wieder mal bei dem thema -medikamente im wasser- wären.#q


----------



## Gondoschir (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> wobei wir wieder mal bei dem thema -medikamente im wasser- wären.#q



Im Wasser können nicht genug Medikamente sein.
Seitdem Geflügel nicht mehr mit Antibiotika gefüttert werden darf, hilft die Hühnersuppe auch nicht mehr bei Erkältungen... :m


----------



## Paddy1977 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Im Wasser können nicht genug Medikamente sein.
> Seitdem Geflügel nicht mehr mit Antibiotika gefüttert werden darf, hilft die Hühnersuppe auch nicht mehr bei Erkältungen... :m



mist, deswegen habe ich die letzten jahre wieder vermehrte bakterielle atemwegsinfektionen....:c gebt den biestern die medikamente wieder...

wenn vermehrt viagra ins wasser gelangt, hätten wir unsere harten ruten immer dabei, grins.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> als ich damals meine fischereischeinprüfung hatte, sagte der lehrgangsleiter wortwörtlich:
> 
> zitat: ich betreibe selbst auch c+r, ich muss es nur rechtfertigen können. wenn ich einen 40 pfund spiegler fange und ich ihn nicht verwerten kann, lasse ich ihn frei.
> 
> ...



Dein Lehrgangsleiter gehört noch zu den alten DAV Leuten. Für die war Angeln mehr als nur Fische für den Kochtopf zu fangen. Das hatte der DAV auch als Statement auf seiner HP. Durch die Übernahme des DAV mit seinen Angler- und Fischfreundlichen ansichten in die Knüppelvereinigung VDSF werden sich solche Ansichten von Lehrgangsleitern bald erledigt haben.

Mal schauen wielange das dauert, bis der erste Verein einen Verkaufswagen auf dem örtlichen Fischmarkt stellen muss...


----------



## Paddy1977 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Dein Lehrgangsleiter gehört noch zu den alten DAV Leuten.



also glaubst du, dass die alten hase, die c+r praktizieren UND vor allem auch rechtfertigen können und es tun, bald ausgestorben sind?

einerseits war ich positiv übergerascht, dass eigentlich etwas was gegen das gesetz verstößt an uns weitegetragen wurde, andererseits finde ich es fragwürdig und habe angst, dass gerade den junganglern der mut fehlt, es einem strengen fischereiaufseher cool zu rechtfertigen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Corinna68 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Im Wasser können nicht genug Medikamente sein.
> Seitdem Geflügel nicht mehr mit Antibiotika gefüttert werden darf, hilft die Hühnersuppe auch nicht mehr bei Erkältungen... :m



Fütter mal nen Aal eine Viagra,sollst mal sehen wie lebendig der wird.


----------



## Franky (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

Sachma Corinna |bigeyes , bist Du auf den Titel des Tagesferkels scharf? :q Erst die Sache mit den Karpfen und nu hier dat mitm Aal..... Tssss #d#d#d#d


----------



## Paddy1977 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Franky schrieb:


> Sachma Corinna |bigeyes , bist Du auf den Titel des Tagesferkels scharf? :q Erst die Sache mit den Karpfen und nu hier dat mitm Aal..... Tssss #d#d#d#d



dann ham wa ja nur noch schnappende besenstiele im wasser...#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Paddy1977 schrieb:


> also glaubst du, dass die alten hase, die c+r praktizieren UND vor allem auch rechtfertigen können und es tun, bald ausgestorben sind?
> 
> einerseits war ich positiv übergerascht, dass eigentlich etwas was gegen das gesetz verstößt an uns weitegetragen wurde, andererseits finde ich es fragwürdig und habe angst, dass gerade den junganglern der mut fehlt, es einem strengen fischereiaufseher cool zu rechtfertigen.|kopfkrat



Der neue Verband ist eben ein reiner abknüppel Verband. Da haben Leute, die nicht jeden Fisch in die Küche bringen leider keinen Platz.

Ohne hier nun eine C&R Diskussion zu provozieren. Aber dein Lehrgangsleiter ist in einem Verein Mitglied, wo die Leute noch dankbar sind, wenn du Fische wieder reinsetzt. Die Kormorane und die mit den Goldzähnen holen schon genug Fisch raus. Das ist einer der wenigen Vereine, wo man vor dem Vorstand seine Fische wieer zurücksetzen kann und keine Repressalien, sondern ein "das ist gut so!" zu hören bekommt.

Sowas wird immer weniger. Und damit wird letztlich auch das Angelniveau sinken, wenn die wirklich interessanten Fische von den Leuten die angeln können getötet werden. Damit wird der Angelsport immer uninteressanter und letztlich ist das reine Kochtopfangeln der Punkt, der unserem Hobby, über kurz oder lang, den Garaus machen wird.


----------



## Corinna68 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

loool:l einer muß euch doch mal zum lachen bringen,


----------



## Corinna68 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*

Franky 
was meinste wenn ich erst mit dem Belly unterwegs bin ,und das zur Hornhechtzeit


----------



## thanatos (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor es wäre nicht so...
> Dann bräuchte man hier nur alle 3 Wochen mal reingucken... :m


 
so schwer es mir auch fällt|gr:,da muß ich dir Recht geben:m
     anderseits können einem die oft schwachsinnigen Regelungen 
     echt auf den Sack gehen,am besten man vergißt sie einfach.


----------



## mathei (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Was macht Ihr mit den gefangenen Fischen???*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Franky
> was meinste wenn ich erst mit dem Belly unterwegs bin ,und das zur Hornhechtzeit


 
erspare uns das bitte. habe gerade kopfkino.


----------

